# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Training im Winter

## Trixxer

Moin Leute,

die sonnigen Tage werden nun immer weniger, es wird kalt und der erste Schnee wird auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Das heißt für mich, Fahrrad abstellen und winterfest machen...  :Frown:  
Allerdings will ich mich über den Winter ebenso sportlich betätigen wie ich das im Sommer auch mache, indem ich mich auf mein Bike schwinge und los fahre. Nur ist das im Winter eben ein wenig schwierig :/

*Stellt sich mir also die Frage, wie ihr euch auf die nächste Saison vorbereitet ?!* 

Also, greift zur Tastatur und bombadiert mich mit euren Tipps und Vorschlägen  :Wink: 

...ich bin gespannt  :Mr. Blue: 

lg

----------


## Armin FR

Ab in die Kraftkammer.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wenn schnee auf den bergen liegt schi fahren, ansonsten weiter rad fahren...
radl danach putzen is zwar zach, aber dafür machts umso mehr spaß  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## hcnorr

hab in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal vom Crossfit Endurance Training gelesen. Soll angeblich sehr effektiv sein,vorallem wenn man wenig Zeit hat zum trainieren. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung wie das abläuft?????

cheers

----------


## mankra

Vernünftige Bekleidung, dann kann man ziemlich den ganzen Winter fahren, zumindest tagsüber.
Abends oder wenns doch zu kalt ist: Laufen. Ne Stunde laufen ist effektiver als ne Stunde Radlfahren, man kühlt nicht so aus, so daß man auch bei Minusgraden keine Probleme bekommt.
Mir macht z.B. das Geländelaufen inzwischen richtig Spaß. Je nach Berg, ist man kaum langsamer, als mit dem MTB (Ne 600hm Runde mit dem MTB ca. 1:20 rauf und runter, lauf ich in ca. 1:40).
Heuer den Wildsau Run mitgelaufen, ist tw. wie Downhill ohne Bike: www.puls4.com/video/puls4/play/958302

----------


## Tyrolens

He he, das erinnert doch stark an den Paras.  :Wink: 

Für den heurigen Winter habe ich Rodeln als die Hauptsportart ausgewählt. Mal sehen, wie das wird.

----------


## DaKa

Haloa!

Mein Tipp:

"Hallen-Klettern"
--> dabei trainierst du speziell Hände, Oberkörper, Körperspannung, Schwerkraft und Gleichgewicht.
Vorallem das gute am Klettern ist das es nicht wirklich Zeitaufwendig ist, oft reichen 2-3 Stunden pro Woche um sich total aus zu powern...(je nach Schwierigkeit)
Kletterhallen findet man fast in jeder Stadt.
Die dazu nötige Ausrüstung wie Gurt, Schuhe, Karabiner etc etc bekommt man entweder ausgeborgt oder unter 500 Euro neu.
Positiven Effekt bringt es mit sich da man die Hände regelmäßig im festen Griff trainiert, damit erspart man sich jede menge Schmerzen wenn die Bike Saison aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und man nach 6 monaten wieder denn ganzen Tag derbe Trails glatt bügelt...

LG

----------


## Tyrolens

So. Also Rodeln wird eindeutig unterschätzt. Die Geschwindigkeiten liegen eindeutig im DH Bereich, in den Kurven sogar höher. Nachdem sich die Rodel über mindestens vier unterschiedliche, kombinierbare Körperbewegungen lenken lässt, fördert das auch die Koordination.

----------


## Nico1993

Also mir hilft immer Schwimmen um mich fit zu halten. Da sammelt man auch genügend Kondition. 

Natürlich nicht draußen im zugefrorenen See  :Wink:  Ich geh lieber ins Schwimmbad.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Klettern! Das beste Training überhaupt!

----------


## champery82

Wenn es die Zeit zulässt im Studio ein wenig Kraftsport und laufen.

----------


## wolfsen

schwimmen, laufen (a la paras mit liegestütz, bzw intervall, oder im schneebedeckten feld, --> i lauf gern die hometrails auf und ab :-D), hanteltraining bzw gymnastik training daheim...

----------


## myinspiration

He, 

ich hätte da eine Frage. Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus, denn ihr im Winter trainiert? Ich suche seit längerem einen Tipp zu "Winterreifen". Habe noch nie gehört, dass es da Spezialprofile gibt. Klar haben die Motorradfahrer Eisspikes für die Piste. Aber ich als Radler... da wäre ich jetzt mal richtig gespannt, ob hier jemand Erfahrungen damit hat. 
Danke und Grüße

----------

